# Brief 3 min video from this past weekend



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! 
Thats what it is all about.
Mc


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet vid congrats on the first bills!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Great video! Glad to see the guys and gals get there first bills!


----------

